# Ni ha, ni ho?



## gian_javier

kapag mayroon kayong napag-uusapan na isang tao na hindi nagpapakita o nagpaparamdam, kalimitang sinasabing "...*ni ha, ni ho*... di man lang siya tumatatawag/sumusulat/nagtetext..."

Salitang Filipino po ba talaga ito? o Intsik? (nagbibiro lang...)
Bakit HA? Bakit HO?


----------



## Scherle

Sa aking pagkakaalam, ang ni ha ni ho ay salitang kanto. 

I stand to be corrected.


----------



## niernier

Di ko yata to alam....


----------



## walterhartmann

Oo nga gian_javier, nakapagtataka kung saan nanggaling yang *ha* at *ho* na yan. Siguro isa pa ring misteriosong kasabihan yung "mabilis pa sa alas kwatro." Bakit nga ba *alas kwatro*? Siguro meron nang naging pagsasaliksik sa mga bagay tulad n'yan, lalo na mga Filipino majors. Sana makita nila 'tong thread na 'to at masagot ang mga katanungan natin.


----------



## DotterKat

Hula ko lang ito pero sa palagay ko ang *ni ha, ni ho* ay katulad ng idyomang Inggles na "_not a peep from (me/you/him/her/them_)" na ang ibig sabihin ay walang kaimik-imik o nanatiling tahimik at walang sinasabi. Ang _peep_ ay parang isang onomatopeya na tumatayo bilang pinakamaiikling bahagi ng pananalita na mayroong kahulugan --- na kapag sinabi mong "not a peep from you" ay para mo na din sinabi na walang binibigkas ang iyong kausap, ni isang kataga, o maski isang titik man lang.

Ngayon, sa Tagalog naman (*ni ha, ni ho*), ang salitang *ha* ay isa ding maikling salita na mayroon kahulugan ---- bilang isang pagtatanong (Ha?) o pagtatapos sa isang pagtatanong (Bisitahin mo kami, ha?).  At tulad nito, ang *ho* na kahit na isang napakaikling salita ay mayroon pa ring ibig sabihin ---- bilang pagbibigay galang, tulad ng po (Ano ho? Sino ho? Bakit ho?).

Kaya, sa aking palagay, ang *ni ha, ni ho* ay tumutukoy sa kawalan ng anumang salita na nanggagaling sa isang tao, maski man ito ay ang napakaikling pagtatanong na *Ha?* o maski pagbibigay galang sa paggamit ng napakaikling *Ho*.

At para sa akin, hindi ito salitang kanto dahil madalas ko itong naririnig sa mga taong alam ko na hindi tumatambay sa anumang kanto.


----------

